# Found pigeon - Mesa Arizona



## rottnsue (May 10, 2007)

The pigeon that found me appears to be in good condition. It's been wandering around my place for a couple days. Today it seemed very interested in my pool. This is when I noticed there were bands around it's legs. I put out some water and the pigeon drank immediately. I am sending out my husband after dinner for some maze or something like that. I herded the pigeon into a dog crate w/the water bowl. It has three bands. A red one and a gray one on one leg. I haven't picked up the bird as yet, but from a few inches away, there didn't appear to be any numbers on them. The red one is slipping and is wrapped around the birds foot. On the other leg is a purple band. All I see on it is the number 3. Pretty bird. Very clean white with a tan area on it's head. Wings are not clipped. It can fly very well, but didn't seem interested in leaving my back yard. He's currently safe from coyotes, cats and any other preditors. I am near the cities of Apache Junction and Mesa, in Arizona.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to P-T. Thanks for helping this bird. It's probably a lost racer and ran out of steam or ran into problems in the race and got off course. It may not even know how to get home any more. Fortunately it found you!  
Good quality bird seed, water, and protection is what it needs. If you haven't reported this bird on 911 Pigeon Alert, please do so. They will need the numbers off the bands to help ID the owner of the bird, so if you could get those numbers and post them, most useful.
Others will be on later to help out but thanks for offering this bird a safe haven. There's some members down your way so you may even get some first-hand help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this poor pigeon and keeping him safe from predators. He is probably lost, hungry and dehydrated.
If you could check closer for any numbers on the bands that would be of great help in finding the owner.
Let us know, please, how he is doing and if he is eating.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes! Please see if you can read the numbers/letters on one of the bands. 

We DO have racing pigeons in this area and one person I know lives in East Mesa. Could be one of his. 

There is also an organization in Queen Creek called Small Bird Rescue & Retirement Center. They WILL take banded pigeons but NOT ferals.

Let's see if we can find the owner of this bird and take it from there, if not, I can give you more info and how to contact me.

Petco should have some dove seeds that is fine for pigeons..

Let us know

Shi


----------

